
This Man is feeding thousand parrots everyday - chrissychrstina
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kSbsoC-ADD4
======
rurban
Better explanation:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2F1wkCFCqd4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2F1wkCFCqd4)
"Birdman" from India

